# Sealing turning blanks



## Gerald (Aug 21, 2008)

I have a neighbor who has a cherry tree he is taking down. He wants to do some bartering. I can have the majority of the lumber but he wants some turning blanks in return. 
What I have always seen is green lumber turning blanks covered in wax. I am not a turner or never milled turning blanks. So not real sure if it is a special wax or just paraffin wax? 
Also what I have seen the wax seems to be fairly thick. To apply the wax I am assuming the wax is melted and the blanks are dipped?
Any help would be appreciated.

Thanks,
Gerald


----------



## jeffreythree (Jan 9, 2008)

There is a commercial product called Anchorseal that is easy to use, just brush it on. Woodcraft stores sell it and uccoatings makes it I believe. It is even on Amazon.com.


----------



## mdlbldrmatt135 (Dec 6, 2006)

I've seen the wax as well...... It's a Pain to get off when you want to carve rather than turn... Especially on a Burl!!!


----------

